# Akios 656 CTM field test



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

What a sweet little fishing reel...

http://www.youtube.com/user/TommyCCP#p/a/u/1/Lk3M570XsJ0

Tommy


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks a bunch Tommy. That 757 is interesting....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Why did I click on this link? 

Thanks for the feedback Tommy.


----------

